# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Чем заканчиваем игры?

## pampelmusa

Бывает такая проблема - замечательная ролева игра ,прошла на ура. В конце, если игра на победителя, объявляется победитель и вручается приз. А если победителей нет? Как красиво закруглить действие? Сказать "Всем спасибо ,все свободны"? Может быть ,какая-нибудь прибаутка-присказка есть?

----------


## Воронова Наталья

Если в игре,сказке и т.п. участвовали только мужчины в финале произношу тост за мужчин. женщины -соответственно... Если представители обоих полов - тост за гостей... Может не оригинально, зато всегда работает, главное - хороший тост.

----------


## Olgavesna

Пусть виновник торжества выберет наиболее ярких и активных участников и им вручит призы.Или по аплодисментам зрителей выбираем самых выдающихся и им че-нить вручаем.

----------


## pampelmusa

Придется опдбирать хорошие тосты в тему))))

----------


## darinaros

Если речь идет о конкурсах, то конечно награждением призами, а если игра, где победителей нет, то объявляю, что победителей нет и ставим какую-нибудь песню в подарок всем участникам, чтобы люди могли потанцевать. Но если вижу, что народ хочет отдохнуть и все идут за стол, то говорю какой-нибудь тост и провожу какую нибудь игру за столом.

----------


## Люба Беликова

В ролевой игре, мне кажется, можно и без призов. (Тут, конечно,   надо ориентироваться на гостей. Некоторым без призов - никак). Можно торжественно так, на подъёме: "аплодисменты зрителей - для Вас!!".Если зрители сидят - то "артистов" за стол, а там уже можно и тост. Если зрители стоят, и игра была активная - опять же аплодисменты и общий танец.

----------


## Дюймовочка

Я новичок, но делюсь своим опытом. я объявляю, что победители или участники, награждаются поцелуем именинника

----------


## Акварелька

Победила правая команда, а выиграла левая! Все смеются и получают призы

----------


## снаряд

Один раз стал невольным свидетелем на празднике. Детям, участвовавшим в конкурсе, ведущий с торжественным цинизмом объявил: "А наградой Вам будут - фрукты с праздничного стола!"
Меня передёрнуло:eek:

----------


## Марисоль

> Бывает такая проблема - замечательная ролева игра ,прошла на ура. В конце, если игра на победителя, объявляется победитель и вручается приз. А если победителей нет? Как красиво закруглить действие? Сказать "Всем спасибо ,все свободны"? Может быть ,какая-нибудь прибаутка-присказка есть?



Если это инсценировка, то заканчиваю как в конце спектакля поклоном исполнителей, под подходящую , но обязательно бравурную музыку ( если сценка была ближе к цирковому представлению, то очень хорошо подходит цирковой марш) вызываю на поклон по очереди исполнителе ролей, награждая их лестными эпитетами и предлагаю зретелям выразить свои чувства в аплодисментах, а затем все берутся за руки и общий поклон под сопровождение аплодисментов и криков "браво"

----------


## Илька

> Если это инсценировка, то заканчиваю как в конце спектакля поклоном исполнителей, под подходящую , но обязательно бравурную музыку ( если сценка была ближе к цирковому представлению, то очень хорошо подходит цирковой марш) вызываю на поклон по очереди исполнителе ролей, награждая их лестными эпитетами и предлагаю зретелям выразить свои чувства в аплодисментах, а затем все берутся за руки и общий поклон под сопровождение аплодисментов и криков "браво"


Так же обыгрываю ролевые игры! В конце по ситуации вставляю какую нибудь импровизацию, типа Артисты большого театра приехавшие к Вам сейчас присоединяться к Вашему застолью под ваши бурные аплодисменты, и так далее бла бла.... А так считаю надо каждый конкурс заканчивать какой нибудь шуткой *в тему* и конечно призами за участие! В конкурсе должно быть начало-развитие-финал!

----------


## Курица

> В конце по ситуации вставляю какую нибудь импровизацию, типа Артисты большого театра приехавшие к Вам сейчас


крошечный прикольчик:
...перед Вами выступал ансамбль имени Пятницкого...на поклон...ой, сегодня ж суббота-извините!!!-имени Субботинского... :Aga:

----------


## Dju

Если быть внимательным к поведению людей во время действа, то можно по примеру Ивана Крылова из любой простенькой истории вывести мораль. 
Например, 2 дня назад на выпускном проводила "Собиралку". Бегали 2 парнишки (там вообще одни парни были). Обратила внимание, что как дам задание, они бегут к столам, где сидят друзья. Мамы же сидели за столами чуть в стороне, но первыми отыскивали у себя требуемые предметы и долго кричали, прыгали, махали, чтобы привлечь к себе внимание бегунков. 
Мораль напросилась сама собой. Сначала спросила всех обратили ли они внимание, кто самый первый приходил на помощь игрокам. Многие заметили, что это были мамы. Здорово и замечательно, когда есть друзья, но мы часто по привычке не замечаем заботу и готовность придти на помощь самых близких, дорогих и любимых родителей. Часто ли мы им говорим слова благодарности и любви? Предлагаю не откладывать на потом то, что можно сделать прямо сейчас и не помешает повторять вновь и вновь - добежать до своей мамы, обнять, поцеловать и сказать, что она самая-самая-самая.... 
Можете себе представить как 30 парней, ринулись к маме ....Диджей, умочка быстренько сориентировался, поставил подходящую композицию.  Дав вдоволь пообниматься, я предложила мальчишкам пригласить маму на танец. Мамочки утирали слезы умиления....И мы с диджеем втихоря тоже

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Если быть внимательным к поведению людей во время действа, то можно по примеру Ивана Крылова из любой простенькой истории вывести мораль.


Да, действительно, хороший вариант завершения какой либо игры... Я недавно на свадьбе проводила ручеек, где два берега сплетались в плетень.... И вот после нескольких попыток определить победителя все никак не получалось.... тк они      дружно быстро  снова сплетались....  Команды изначально были набраны по критериям родства жениха и невесты.... Мне пришлось в конце выкручиваться.... Объявила: Среди вас нет проигравших.... вы все победители, тк.не сотря ни на что.... преодолевая любые сложности и преграды вас тянет друг другу,и вы вновь скрепляете свои тесные дружеские и родственные узы, которые не разорвать ничем ! Ведь вы с сегодняшнего дня одна - брольшая и дружная семья! А теперь все вместе: Я, ты, он, она, вместе дружная семья! (тут началось радостное ликование, крики ура!, все кинусь друг друга обнимать и целовать....:biggrin:)

----------


## Саша Буч

После "Заплетись Плетень" - играют команда жениха и невесты - говорю, Победила ни та или эта команда, а победила...(кричат ДРУЖБА !). Говорю -нет, не дружба. Победила Любовь. Горько нашим молодым !!!!

----------


## Алексей Пашин

Чем заканчиваются игры? Свадьбой или Разводом))

----------


## norrator

Аркадий Райкин ....шутки шутками,но могут быть  и дети))))

----------


## Свадебка

Понравился вариант Акварельки

Я обычно призы раздаю если их хватает, обязательно аплодисменты всем участникам., если мало призов, тогда только победителю а остальным благодарность за участие, танцуем дальше
Ну а за столом, конечно нужно финалить тостом

----------


## Саблегубик

> Я обычно призы раздаю если их хватает, обязательно аплодисменты всем участникам., если мало призов, тогда только победителю а остальным благодарность за участие, танцуем дальше
> Ну а за столом, конечно нужно финалить тостом


У меня тоже такой вариант. Но если игра на танцполе я говорю "Ну, что попьем или потанцуем" Часто говорят "в начале попьем, а потом потанцуем". Вот и сделали сами ход мероприятия.

----------

